# Pulsating Brakes, ABS Light Turns On and Service Light Turns On



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Seized brake calliper and worn rotor.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Caliper slides may be corroded not allowing the caliper to retract the pads fully. Is the rotor worn on both sides or one? The rotor(s) may be warped also. A front brake job with new pads, rotors, and proper lubrication is likely in order. Odd you don't hear the pad(s) dragging on the rotor.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

raphaelmarkustante said:


> Hi I'm wondering if any of you could help me with the following problem.
> 
> Whenever I would drive at around 80-100km/h the ABS light turns on for a short time and then disappears, after which the vehicle service light turns on and stays there. It only disappears once I turn my car off and turn it back on.
> 
> ...


Hi raphaelmarkustante,

We can certainly understand how this situation could be frustrating, and would like to research this further for you.
Have you had the chance to bring this into a dealership? If not, we would be more than happy to contact a dealership on your behalf to have this looked at. Please send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, contact information and preferred dealer. If you have any questions, please let us know.

Sincerely,

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for reply, 
I checked both front rotors and yes both seem to have been eaten through since there is an outer ring formed in the edges of the rotors. When I examined the rotors much closer, I felt in my hand that it was not flat anymore and seems to have an uneven slope into it. Does this mean it is warped? Will refacing still work or should I just change the rotors completely? 

Additional Info:
I changed my brake pads to a Bendix hard compound pad to reduce brake fade of which I experienced with the stock pads (it was thin and pretty used up after 1st year of ownership). Right now my brake pads still have good thickness.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would go for a full brake job - rotors and OEM pads. I just did this on my son's LS MT and it was just over $400 at the dealership. If you were having brake fade have them verify the calipers are moving properly as well. Don't forget to check the rears for proper operation as the 2011 and 2012s had improperly adjusted rear drums from the factory forcing the fronts to work a lot harder.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think going to a harder pad will not necessarily reduce brake fade. But it will eat your rotors.


----------

